# Anyone bought a GoPro recently?



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm plan to buy a GoPro soon and just wondering if anyone has bought one recently or have you found any good deals on them?

I think I've settled on the Hero 3+ Silver so budget is around £200. 

Cheers.


----------



## ED1435 (Sep 22, 2006)

I've got the hero3 black edition.
Use it everywhere, from road trips, surfboards, house parties, on my kids handlebars, water parks on holiday, xmas day etc

Range of swivels and mounts for anything.

All the bits and pieces are cheap on ebay.

I bought 2 x extra batterys and case for holding everything.

You'll be pleased with it.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Hero 3 black :thumb:


----------



## nac34 (May 4, 2006)

If it hasn't got to be a gopro have a look at the turnigy hd wifi action cam. Nearly a quarter of the price of a gopro 

Have a look at the comparison on YouTube


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

nac34 said:


> If it hasn't got to be a gopro have a look at the turnigy hd wifi action cam. Nearly a quarter of the price of a gopro
> 
> Have a look at the comparison on YouTube


Looks pretty good.. will do some research on it


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Got the 3+ white edition from curry was on offer £189 plus 2 accessories


----------



## nac34 (May 4, 2006)

RP84 said:


> Looks pretty good.. will do some research on it


I've bought from there a few times mainly the r/c stuff and never had a problem i might even buy one of those cameras but got no use for it at the moment


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I recently bought a new Go pro black 3+ and pretty good with gadgets in general and was looking forward to getting it,so after spending time and money looking for a decent deal i got one and its been utter crap in problem after problem,never will i go with Go pro again,look good and very well marketed and that's were it end,cheap ****e


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Bloody fantastic bit of kit


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

M4D YN said:


> I recently bought a new Go pro black 3+ and pretty good with gadgets in general and was looking forward to getting it,so after spending time and money looking for a decent deal i got one and its been utter crap in problem after problem,never will i go with Go pro again,look good and very well marketed and that's were it end,cheap ****e


Hi mate would like to know what the problems were specifically?

Thanks


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

NiallSD said:


> Hi mate would like to know what the problems were specifically?
> 
> Thanks


Right from the box,battery lasts two mins,it will vary in the time that it records,sometimes its on for minutes if that and others it stays on the whole time i need it too,its on a medium setting quality wise and has a more than adequate mem card in it and one of the best on the market,i have even tried to update it and still not much better,drops wi-fi also and do with i would have took a chance on a less known brand or that,Go-Pro owners can suck my sa+k :wall:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> Right from the box,battery lasts two mins,it will vary in the time that it records,sometimes its on for minutes if that and others it stays on the whole time i need it too,its on a medium setting quality wise and has a more than adequate mem card in it and one of the best on the market,i have even tried to update it and still not much better,drops wi-fi also and do with i would have took a chance on a less known brand or that,Go-Pro owners can suck my sa+k :wall:


Some mixed opinions here.

I agree that the GoPro range are well marketed and for the money I would expect them to be as good as GoPro make out.

Did you return it to GoPro for a refund?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sounds like just a dodgy device imo

I'm collecting mine tomorrow, got an epic deal on a 3+ Silver brand new

I've done a lot of research and alot of reviews say not to bother upgrading to the 3+ black and spend the extra £80 on accessories. Exactly what I've done except I've got all the accessories cheap on eBay and just got a genuine mount as I dot trust a cheapo one when I'm doing high speed on track if I decide to

I've used them before and they're awesome but only just got round to getting one myself

Has 2 year guarantee too


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I wanted 1 for a while so when the mrs asked what I wanted for Christmas I got the gopro 3 white and on offer at curry's was a bargain and in stock 

I've used it a few times now and cannot fault it top quality from such a small device 

I to bought a genuine suction cup as there rated to 150mph and wouldn't trust an ebay 1 

I'd have to agree with Kimo may have been a bad device as I'm yet to read a bad review really


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

rojer386 said:


> I'm plan to buy a GoPro soon and just wondering if anyone has bought one recently or have you found any good deals on them?
> 
> I think I've settled on the Hero 3+ Silver so budget is around £200.
> 
> Cheers.


I bought one of theseLinky

A fraction of the cost and bloody good quality here is some footage i took recently with it.






The camera comes with loads of mounts and it is compatible with the GoPro ones too....


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> Sounds like just a dodgy device imo
> 
> I'm collecting mine tomorrow, got an epic deal on a 3+ Silver brand new
> 
> ...


I too have been doing loads of research and found them around the £199 mark!

Do you me asking how much you paid and from where? PM me if you would prefer.

Thanks.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

rojer386 said:


> I too have been doing loads of research and found them around the £199 mark!
> 
> Do you me asking how much you paid and from where? PM me if you would prefer.
> 
> Thanks.


Was about £200 including the genuine suction cup so saved a bit 

Just a friend who works at a place


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

My mrs bought me the GoPro Hero 4 Silver in the holidays! I was chuffed to bits as I've wanted one for yonks! 

Videos will be getting uploaded soon too!


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Ive had most of the GoPros since they 1st came out, Not had 1 single problem with either the HD Hero, HD Hero 2, Hero 3 Black or Hero 4 Black, Infact ive still got them all and they still all work perfectly


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've 2 silver 3's no problems with either, so the nice person that appears to be having a problem with his and decides to insult all Gopro owners, can do as he suggests we do, if he's too silly not to get in touch with Gopro about his unit there's not a lot you can do to help people like him!!

I would suggest having a look at the £99 quid silver 4, that has just come out, it may have all the features you need without the expensive bits you may not need.

I never buy attachments from Gopro, as you can buy Ebay copies that are every bit as good at a quarter of the price, ref the post above mentioning the genuine Gopro sucker, even with a genuine item like that I always use a tether "just in case"!!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

You read that completely wrong lol,not that i care too much,but no reason to target the guys on here,the go pro owners/the makers of them jesus christ


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Got the silver 3 and had no issues at all,

If I opened mine new and the battery didn't last a reasonable amount of time I'd contact for a replacement or refund, not just sit on it and make my mind up over one instance that could be easily solved, but that's just me? 😕


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

hobbs182 said:


> Got the silver 3 and had no issues at all,
> 
> If I opened mine new and the battery didn't last a reasonable amount of time I'd contact for a replacement or refund, not just sit on it and make my mind up over one instance that could be easily solved, but that's just me? 😕


 new battery sorted and it wasn't only one time though


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

M4D YN said:


> new battery sorted and it wasn't only one time though


Get a full refund or replacement unit?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I've 2 silver 3's no problems with either, so the nice person that appears to be having a problem with his and decides to insult all Gopro owners, can do as he suggests we do, if he's too silly not to get in touch with Gopro about his unit there's not a lot you can do to help people like him!!
> 
> I would suggest having a look at the £99 quid silver 4, that has just come out, it may have all the features you need without the expensive bits you may not need.
> 
> I never buy attachments from Gopro, as you can buy Ebay copies that are every bit as good at a quarter of the price, ref the post above mentioning the genuine Gopro sucker, even with a genuine item like that I always use a tether "just in case"!!


I looked at it but spending double for wifi and a better camera was a much better choice


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> I bought one of theseLinky
> 
> A fraction of the cost and bloody good quality here is some footage i took recently with it.
> 
> ...


Looks good quality footage that Nick. Have you mounted it externally?


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> I bought one of theseLinky
> 
> A fraction of the cost and bloody good quality here is some footage i took recently with it.
> 
> ...


Just stumbled across this and I was looking at these not to long ago. Have you seen the wi fi
Ones? I've heard there's a lot of fakes about though but I'm going to get one at some point I think


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> Looks good quality footage that Nick. Have you mounted it externally?


That was inside on the screen via a suction mount but I have mounted it on the roof once too

I would probably invest in a more expensive suction mount if I was doing it more often.

The fact that this camera is compatible with the GOPRO accessories is a big bonus


----------

